# 3500 Chevy w/duramax



## denny (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone having electrical trouble with the 2003 3500 chevy?  There are at least 10 of us within 200 miles of one another having the same trouble.  Warranty is one thing, but when the system fails with only 1500 miles on it -- Chevy becomes a very undependable rig.  Yes I know I should have bought a Dodge with the new Cummins -- but I didn't.  Doubt they will trade with me now.  Got any suggestions?


----------



## Rod Wise (Jun 4, 2003)

3500 Chevy w/duramax

Have only had mine for 1 week, but no electric problems. Only towed fiver a few miles to check ride height,etc. What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## denny (Jun 4, 2003)

3500 Chevy w/duramax

At or about 1500 miles the service 4WHD message came on and shortly after the service engine light came on.  The lights on the four wheel drive dropped into lowrange 4wd.  I was doing 65 when this happened all in about 12 seconds.  Now they tell me the modual is no good and I am amoung a few hundred with the same problem if that is to make me feel any better.  Just got off the phone with the dealership.

I'm pulling a 35 ft HitchHike.


----------



## binsjohn (Jan 3, 2004)

3500 Chevy w/duramax

I have an '04 K2500HD 4WD Duramax/Allison with 1500 miles on it (no towing yet). So far no problems, electrical or otherwise. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## 96chevtruck (Jan 27, 2004)

3500 Chevy w/duramax

 The 4 wheel drive mode switches are a common problem with the later model GM trucks, you might check thatIt will turn on you SES light at times.


----------

